

Please Stop the Madness - nickfox

The past few months I&#x27;ve been seeing a trend in websites. And that trend is to display a popup (or two) asking users to become a member, take a survey, like them on facebook, twitter, etc.<p>It&#x27;s happening on so many websites that it almost seems like a conspiracy. Are you web developers doing this on purpose? Is there some kind of group think going on that we need to be aware of? And lastly, can you please stop the madness?
======
hardwaresofton
So paywalls are a thing, if you're referring to news sites

Also Quora has been doing the "if you want to read please become a member"
thing for a long time, and it's kind of their perogative, they're also looking
to foster (or require) interaction with their site on a deeper level than say,
yahoo answers.

Survey buttons really shouldn't

Modals/popups to beg for social media kudos are kinda distasteful... not many
places I surf do that, then again, I surf a relatively small part of the
internet...

Yeah, in the end I guess I say all this to say, you might be overreacting a
little

~~~
nickfox
No, I am not overreacting, you are merely part of the conspiracy. I bet you
are a web developer. :o)

~~~
hardwaresofton
Hahaha, I actually just recently started "focusing" on web dev, because of the
almost instant gratification haha I've been found out.

------
CyberFonic
I think it is because people aren't aware of the dynamic as described by Seth
Godin : [http://sethgodin.typepad.com/seths_blog/2013/06/the-
thermost...](http://sethgodin.typepad.com/seths_blog/2013/06/the-thermostat-
and-the-frying-pan.html)

